# River Pro



## AllOutdoors (Jan 24, 2012)

I went to Missouri last September and took a ride in a River Pro. WOW is the only way I know to describe it. So the outboard jet went up for sale. Well I just returned home a few hours ago with my new River Pro. One ride was all it took! It truly is a beautiful boat. Its a 186 LoPro Dual Center Console. Thanks Kevin, for taking us for a boat ride in my boat yesterday. It was nice to finally meet you. Thanks for putting up with me on the anchor project as well. Also Tell the two Tonys and the rest of the guys we appreciate all that they did.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love my boat, but that's probably because I've never had the pleasure to fish out of a riverpro. That boat that you just bought is exactly what I want for my next boat. Post up some pics! my dream boat.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats on the new boat- if your experience is anything like mine, you'll never look back! 

I’ve owned 5 outboard jet rigs that ranged from a mass produced 1548 johnboat with a tiller 30/40jet to a full custom hard bottomed 1866 center console with a 115/80jet - The boats in between those were a 1662 side consol 60/45, a 1760 center console and a 1660 stick steer. From packaged mass produced hulls to full custom sleds I learned a lot the last 19 years from success and failure and took a strong "field" approach to leaning all I could on the subject. Dozens of artcles published, some vieo and dvd work on OBJ's and man did I ever give Kevin a River Pro a hard time!!! Epic battles between the OBJ and IBJ. Here's where I say; _*"Kevin, I was WRONG!" *_

I was working on plans for a 19’ custom inboard for nearly a year- When I say plans, I mean I had plans for the hull shape, new jigs and going from scratch. I had a small custom boat shop in my area set up and due to conditions that were out of my hands it fell through. So last year around this time, I bought my first RiverPro. I honestly had my share of reservations going from the .190 OBJ Tank that I had and trusted to Go-Anywhere at any level to quite a different craft all together. And after the ration of crap I gave Kevin Turner over the years… I have to say the following after nearly a full year at the helm of a LoPro.

From that very first trip didn't take long to fracture my rather biased view towards inboard jets. The fracture started to mend after my first clogged intake 10 trips later LOL. But the fracture in my head became a gaping hole the more I used this boat! I ended up learning quite a bit more than I expected – despite myself. 

The inboard that I slammed for years ended up being a great move for me - and even better with the RiverPro. My personality and background need "field" knowledge and 19+ years jetting and counting, I am still learning all the time. 

I got in an Outboard Jet a few weeks ago to test drive it for a friend before he bought it, and I was amazed that in just one year -- I would forget how different they turn. The producer from Backwoods Angler TV sent me this quick video he took during a show we shot in October - We had very high water in the east this Fall, so finding shallow water wasn't much of an option. But here in words and on the link in voice - KT; I was wrong - what a great boat! _*short video below*_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNwnhMizBog

One instance where I benefited from being wrong! You can be right most of the time, but still need to admit when you're dead wrong! To err is human; to admit it... well you know LOL :lol:


----------



## bulldog (Jan 25, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! VERY JEALOUS HERE!


----------



## blw (Jan 26, 2012)

Chris, The LOPRO you acquired last year, is it the one you put UHMW on ? Thanks, Barry


----------



## Darkside (Jan 27, 2012)

The Black LoPro in the video is the 2011 Dual Side Console that I am trading in on the 2012 Dual Center Console. The new 2012 is the one that I am putting the UHMW on. It is SO much easier putting the UHMW on the boat before it is rigged and painted. 

Gravity is a plus when you can flip the boat over. Now the Black 2011 does have the same quarter inch skid plate on it, but I opt not to do the UHMW from under the boat. Been there and done that once and only once!


----------



## Fat Musky (Feb 2, 2012)

Chris, just curious, why are you trading the dual side console for the dual center console?

The reason that I ask is that I have a buddy who is seriously considering a LoPro...I think that he's set on the DSC, but maybe someone who's fished out of them might have a good reason for the DCC...

Other RP owners, please chime in too.

thx.

BTW, I'd love one of those boats some day...dream boat it is!


----------



## RPjet (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't speak for other RiverPro owners but I debated long and hard as to which console style to go with when I had mine built and it all came down to having the room to lay down multiple rods on the front deck. With a DSC you seem to be limited to laying them across the width of the boat in front of the console. On mine I had Kevin install an extra section along each side of the console thereby increasing the overall deck space to lay longer rods without having too much overhang causing broken rods.







The photo above should show what I am talking about...more room to lay the rods along the sides of the console without having them under foot as much (for me).

Dave


----------



## Fat Musky (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Dave, that makes sense!


----------

